# What video to get maximum views?



## Erik (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey guys, I was brainstorming on how to get videos with much more views. Of course I'll not go and take my clothes of in front of the camera so it should be something feasable. What would you think gets most views and still lies within my video-making capabilities, of course I don't want to make something that sets any bad examples.
Vote on the poll or even better post a comment if you have a good idea  Thanks!


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2009)

Other: A good video of your current 3x3x3 WR.


----------



## blah (Jun 10, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Other: A good video of your WR (the current 3x3x3 one). Or a compilation of your 2x2x2-5x5x5 WRs.



The current one isn't good?

Edit: Oh wow, this must be the weirdest thing that's ever happened, ever. I'm pretty sure you said "Other: A good video of your WR." when I clicked on the quote button, how on Earth did that edit come in?

Edit: @Erik: Are you asking how to get the most views from cubers? Or from general YouTube laymen? If it's the former, I'd suggest a couple of walkthrough solves for every puzzle that you've ever had a WR for. If it's the latter, just do what Stefan said.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok, just watched it again and it's much better than I remembered.

Alright, so I change my vote to "Video of you breaking the OWR once again)". Don't tell me that's not feasible.


----------



## Erik (Jun 10, 2009)

Well the plan is to get more views in general, but since cubing is what I do I don't think I should just make videos about cooking for example since people don't know me from that at all. So ya, cubers but also non-cubers, maybe something to make cubing more accessible for non-cubers and don't go into the same lame 'how to cube' stuff...

@ Stefan... uhm, yeah sure considering I broke 7.08 at home only like...3 times ever, it should be perfectly feasable


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, I think the How to cube stuff gets a little old after a while. If you are trying to get the attention of non-cubers as well, try something interesting like a compilation of cool patterns and how to make them. I haven't seen one of them on youtube so it would be unique as well as interesting.


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 10, 2009)

Honestly I think people like Thrawst and others get lots of views because they make basic tutorials, redundant cube reviews, and videos completely on one alg very often. I don't recommend any of that though. I think your fast solve videos would get you the most views, but then again your how to get fast might get more. I'm not sure.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 10, 2009)

Other: I like to see the honest, everyday, human side to speedcubers - the compilation video on what speedcubing means to you was very good in that respect.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 10, 2009)

I think if you just want to increase the views for a video then your audience needs to be the general Youtube laymen, not cubers. I voted other because I think it might be a good idea to make a compilation of fast solves and bloopers. You want to be entertaining to non-cubers. Consider that non-cubers tend to fall into two groups. Some think cubing is interesting and they will hopefully like seeing super fast solves. Some think we are complete dorks with no life and hopefully the bloopers will be a little bit of self deprecating humor to hopefully get them to change their minds.

Maybe do something like Stefan had on his webpage where you can mix in funny still shots of you doing silly things like a shot of you just about to smash a cube with a hammer, staring down a cube from across a table with only your eyes visible above the table, puzzling over a cube when it is one move away from solved, things like that for entertainment value.

I mean that's just me. Personally I would love a video from the master about how to get REALLY fast times. I think there are probably many of us who can crack the sub-15 barrier on occasion, but are trying to learn how to do it consistently or much better learn how to get sub-14, sub-13, etc.. But if you want many more views, I would go with a video not targeted to cubers at all, but only non-cubers.

Chris


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok, so a really reasonable one:

From you, just like from everybody else, I'd like to see videos that make sense that you make them. Like because you're a foremost expert in the topic or even the only one who can meaningfully talk about it.

For example: You're no doubt one of speedcubing's megastars. As such, people are interested in you personally, including your personal development, i.e., how you got to where you are as a cuber, and where you still want to go. How much do/did you practice? How did you start? What were you thinking at different stages of your cubing career? What else do you consider important? Where did you fail? What do you do besides cubing? What motivates you? Your personal perspective on the community and how it evolved? Nobody but you can talk about this. And I believe I'm not the only one who would like to see such a little documentary. Especially newbies are perhaps wondering "How can I become that good?".

This particular idea of a documentary about yourself might be a bit tricky, with a thin line between appearing to brag and offering insight, but I think if done right with a proper introduction and good mood (*) it could be very interesting and enjoyable.

(*) If I remember correctly, in one of your videos (I think the "what cubes I use") you made a terribly bored impression, at times bordering to condescending. Which I can perfectly understand, because newbies asking this over and over again can certainly be annoying, but if you want your videos to be popular, a positive mood can help a lot.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 10, 2009)

I'd like to see a blooper reel
like a set of the most awesome pops ever recorded


----------



## F.P. (Jun 10, 2009)

Everyone wants tips for speedcubing from the world record holder; so I would say tutorials, one-step-stop-solves, probably slow-motion solves, algorithms.

If you make videos on a few important topics, maybe we could just redirect people from this forum who are asking the same questions over and over again to your videos. 

I guess it could be also interesting for some if you tell them about your development, how often you practice, if you practiced different when you started etc.

If you just want to have more views, then I guess you have to "sell" yourself a bit better. Just give your videos names like "10 Tips from the World Record Holder" or "How To Go Really Fast by Erik Akkersdijk".


----------



## teller (Jun 10, 2009)

- Any whacked out shortcuts that you haven't seen covered elsewhere

- Any opinions you have on various hardware. I see you used an F in a recent video...what are your thoughts on it? As the grandmaster, your opinion is automatically far more interesting than some guy with limited skill and experience.

- I really liked your PLL vid, music and all--it's a favorite...how about some OLL's? Not all of them--just the ones where you do something non-standard or you really like a certain alg.

- And anything you have to say about crosses would be welcome--badmephisto's two cross vids are the only good material out there and I would like to hear anything you have to say about the subject.

In short, all of the usual topics but NOT beginner level. Beginner has been beaten to death. You're the master and you have advanced knowledge you could share. I'm being selfish and greedy here because beginner material might get you more views.


----------



## mazei (Jun 10, 2009)

I think blog-like videos would get views as well. But compilations of fast solves and bloopers will work better I think.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 10, 2009)

I would watch any video that has a cube, a girl and me going whooo-hooo-hooo-hooo in it 

Most people would watch those videos, even without my whooo-hooo-hooo-hooo but adding girls wouldn't cause any harm


----------



## Erik (Jun 10, 2009)

That's some goooood advices people 
I was thinking... why not just do all the ideas and see which gets the most views? 
Currently I'm already quite far with the bloopers  and the fast solves video is progressing too (2 times a 7, a 13 OH etc).
Maybe 3 video types of like:
- how to solve a rubik's cube, beginner style (since I don't have vids of that on my channel yet)
- how do I get faster? (since that's the most commonly asked question)
- and some slow solves one step stop with spoken annotations

@ Stefan, I might make a new video on cubes and methods yeah. I was really annoyed when making that video and I'm actually quite ashamed of it...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 10, 2009)

I hear that unboxings and premature reviews are all the rage these days <_<

Seriously though, I am looking forward to a blooper video, and I think that could definitely get some views. 
If that fails, you can always choose a random youtube celebrity, and create a series of videos flaming him.


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 10, 2009)

F.P. said:


> If you just want to have more views, then I guess you have to "sell" yourself a bit better. Just give your videos names like "10 Tips from the World Record Holder" or "How To Go Really Fast by Erik Akkersdijk".



I agree. It took me a really long time just to figure out where your channel was.


----------



## mazei (Jun 10, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> If that fails, you can always choose a random youtube celebrity, and create a series of videos flaming him.



Dan Brown??


----------



## Dene (Jun 10, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> I hear that unboxings and premature reviews are all the rage these days <_<



LMAO, That's brilliant Ethan, very nice.

As for Erik: I think something entertaining is the way to go. It has to be upbeat and funny. But not over the top, and not spoiled with music that no one will be familiar with.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 10, 2009)

what about a "how not to cube"? You could like make terrible examples of cubing for a laugh to the people watching =D

Also, I don't think we need more "how to solve the rubiks cube, for noobs" videos. There are enough of that.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 10, 2009)

Make a compilation of you solving in weird states like hanging upsidedown(how the hell do you spell that? School computers are lame), while eating, (more skydiving!!!), riding a bike (someone already did that but still) sitting on top of a car, ROLLERCOASTER!!!!, underwater, and the like.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 10, 2009)

Make a rap video with dancing and stuff about the cube. If you do it really well it would be awesome and get lots of views.


----------



## GreenDragon (Jun 10, 2009)

Bloopers all the way. Kus you don't have to be able to solve a rubik's cube to get it.


----------



## badmephisto (Jun 10, 2009)

I agree with Stefan... bloopers are funny, but what is most interesting are videos that only you can make. I dont know if that gets maximum views, maybe not. But they would be most useful


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 10, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> I hear that unboxings and premature reviews are all the rage these days <_<



Unboxings can be fairly interesting to watch though, if done for first impressions only; I found them especially interesting when the V-Cubes came out last summer. Just yeah, reviewing a puzzle based upon how well you can do R R' R R' R R2 R' R R5 is just silly.


----------



## Erik (Jun 10, 2009)

So ya, I already did the what cubes/methods to use vid, it's much better this time  (less bored)


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 10, 2009)

I think involving your girlfriend in the videos would improve views. One funny idea is for you to do BLD while she teases and annoys you. Or see how many cubes you can solve while she solves. Or you solve 4x4 while she solves 3x3.


----------



## Erik (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm not going to show my girlfriend in the videos, that's part of my personal life..


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2009)

Erik said:


> I'm not going to show my girlfriend in the videos, that's part of my personal life..


Like you're never posting videos including your cubing friends
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9ybu0kkxps
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZH4333rr68


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 10, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to show my girlfriend in the videos, that's part of my personal life..
> ...



wow... pochmann pwned the champion. What's the score now? 

Pochmann- 983617737564765 pwnage points

Speedsolving Forums- 1 pwnage points


----------



## Erik (Jun 10, 2009)

Cubing friends are still within cubing and most of them chose and agree to be seen on videos on the internet too. I already know what will happen when I make a video involving my gf. Comments like 'I'd so her' , 'she's hot', 'she's ugly', 'wtf is that a girl?', 'girl take of your top' etc etc are already coming on a vid showing a girl who never even was my girlfriend...
Like said, I want to keep this part of my life to myself and my real-life (non-cubing life) friends and family.

@ aznmortalx: if this is what your definition of pwning is, then you just pwnd yourself in being ignorant.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 10, 2009)

Erik said:


> Cubing friends are still within cubing and most of them chose and agree to be seen on videos on the internet too. I already know what will happen when I make a video involving my gf. Comments like 'I'd so her' , 'she's hot', 'she's ugly', 'wtf is that a girl?', 'girl take of your top' etc etc are already coming on a vid showing a girl who never even was my girlfriend...
> Like said, I want to keep this part of my life to myself and my real-life (non-cubing life) friends and family.
> 
> @ aznmortalx: if this is what your definition of pwning is, then you just pwnd yourself in being ignorant.



lol did I sound a little serious? sorry that was a joke

But yeah, those comments will surely come if you make a vid like that.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2009)

Alright, didn't know about those comments, and as I don't know her, I entertained the possibility that she might want to be in some videos, just like many others do. Of course you shouldn't drag her into it, but it sounded a bit like you even wouldn't let her. And yeah, that wasn't "pwning", that was a request for clarification. Just done my way. And Erik understood.


----------



## (X) (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm with soccerking you should definately do a hip hop video video but with a cube instead of bling or something like that


----------



## Erik (Jun 10, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Alright, didn't know about those comments, and as I don't know her, I entertained the possibility that she might want to be in some videos, just like many others do. Of course you shouldn't drag her into it, but it sounded a bit like you even wouldn't let her. And yeah, that wasn't "pwning", that was a request for clarification. Just done my way. And Erik understood.



Oh if she wanted I'd let her, but I'm just being really protective because of this shitty comments on my WR vid (I assume you knew that I was referring to that one). She said she wouldn't have a problem if her hair was a bit in front of her face and some big sunglasses on ;-)

Anyway, back to on-topic:
I liked the idea of cubing everywhere xD ... cubing during classes... eating ... driving... etc maybe I'll make one of that.
In the meantime I think the bloopers video is almost done, but it didn't turn out as spectacular as I hoped. The fast solves video doesn't have enough material yet.
Maybe if some female cubers would volunteer we could do a 'most sexy girl while cubing contest' ;-)


----------



## Asheboy (Jun 11, 2009)

Personally, I think we all know how to get faster and we have all seen fast solves. So why not a nice video of some bloopers? Could make some of us smile


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 11, 2009)

I would prefer a compilation of fast solves, but fast from A to Z would get more views.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 11, 2009)

What's with people and T perms? 
Cubing while driving? Are you allowed to do that in wherever you're are?


----------



## FrankLZ (Jun 11, 2009)

Erik said:


> Maybe if some female cubers would volunteer we could do a 'most sexy girl while cubing contest' ;-)



If Erik's gf is out of the contest then this girl has almost surely already won 






Off topic for fun interruption of nice dialog by me!!


Back on Topic
I really like your new "What method and cube to use? By the world record holder" since the previous one did not show respect for your viewers as Stefan mentioned earlier. Along that same line, I would suggest redoing this video as well: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlhAxLhqM7w It is a good message but it is condescending to the same people that could cause your video to get maximum views. I say this with upmost respect.


----------



## Dene (Jun 11, 2009)

Christaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 11, 2009)

And Erik, you should make some one step stops.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 11, 2009)

Make a "anything can be done one-handed or blindfolded" video. But make sure to not let it be too dirty.


----------



## badmephisto (Jun 11, 2009)

FrankLZ said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe if some female cubers would volunteer we could do a 'most sexy girl while cubing contest' ;-)
> ...




daaaaamn!
do you think she learned from me?




ThatGuy said:


> And Erik, you should make some one step stops.


i support that


----------



## Dene (Jun 11, 2009)

FrankLZ said:


> ...as Stephen mentioned earlier.



Who?


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 11, 2009)

I learned from you meph!

*is a fat hairy-chested 57 year old male with crooked glasses and an odd-shaped noise*

EDIT: My name is Stephen btw


----------



## FrankLZ (Jun 11, 2009)

Brain fart! Stephen --> Stefan

I must have still been mesmerized by Christa


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 11, 2009)

Erik, you cannot let negative comments override what is truely good. If the two of you are good together, then good people will recognize that and be uplifted by a video involving the two of you. My opinion...


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jun 11, 2009)

youtube n00bs love tutorials.

everyone who posts tutorials gets an assload of views.

i always think of it as "selling out". haha


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 11, 2009)

What will get you loads of views
is a puzzle collection video


----------



## Sin-H (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd suggest making all of these videos: how to get fast from a-z, compilation of very fast solves, compilation of bloopers; only if you have time to do so, of course.

but I am pretty sure that tutorials would get the most views. on the other hand, Nakaji's featured video was a simple solving video.


----------



## jdouglasusn (Jun 16, 2009)

Erik said:


> Well the plan is to get more views in general, but since cubing is what I do I don't think I should just make videos about cooking for example since people don't know me from that at all. So ya, cubers but also non-cubers, maybe something to make cubing more accessible for non-cubers and don't go into the same lame 'how to cube' stuff...
> 
> @ Stefan... uhm, yeah sure considering I broke 7.08 at home only like...3 times ever, it should be perfectly feasable



I'm curious now, Erik. What is your "unofficial PB?"


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I would like the bloopers, but reading through the comments, all of them are good ideas... I'll still go for the bloopers though =)


----------

